# Brake Release Lever on some '70s eras bikes.



## Backstop (Sep 28, 2015)

See the lever at the top of this picture (as an example), have people ever put these together? Though I have the brakes working, I can not seem to get these kinds of levers working properly. Any insights? Thank you very much.










The 2nd photo is basically the set up I am working with.


----------



## fat tire trader (Sep 29, 2015)

It looks like you have the lever backwards on the wrong side of the cable.


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 29, 2015)

The lever acts as a 2-position tension release so that the tire will clear the brake pads for wheel removal. 
Adjust the brakes with the lever locked in the "tight" position. When lever is moved the cable slackens and brakes open a bit.


----------



## 100bikes (Sep 29, 2015)

Two things regarding the second photo.
First, the thumb tab is shown in the "open " position. It should be oriented to the point of the cable entering the brake and the brake adjusted at that time. When it is in the position shown, the brake shoes are open to facilitate removing the wheel.

Second, was this brake borrowed from a female bike, or taken apart and reassembled? The orientation of the brake arm and the alignment of the cable seem off - the cable exiting the cable stop at an angle. 

Extra - your brake shoe orientation is off.


----------



## Backstop (Sep 29, 2015)

100bikes said:


> Two things regarding the second photo.
> First, the thumb tab is shown in the "open " position. It should be oriented to the point of the cable entering the brake and the brake adjusted at that time. When it is in the position shown, the brake shoes are open to facilitate removing the wheel.
> 
> Second, was this brake borrowed from a female bike, or taken apart and reassembled? The orientation of the brake arm and the alignment of the cable seem off - the cable exiting the cable stop at an angle.
> ...




Thanks to all. Actually, the 2nd photo is not the bike I am working on, it is merely one I found on the internet but if I have all of this correct looking at it again, it is an early '80s Weinmann brake off of a man's Motobecane Mirage Sport.



> It should be oriented to the point of the cable entering the brake and the brake adjusted at that time.




I think this bit will be helpful as I was looking at it today.


----------

